# Eclipse - Probleme mit dem Autocomplete



## Rilly (12. Jun 2008)

Hallo vielleicht weiß jemand wie ich folgendes Problem beheben kann. Seit kurzem funktioniert die Autocompletefunktion nicht mehr STRG + Space  richtig.
Das Ganze funktioniert nur noch nach der Eingabe vom Punkt, dann kommt die Auswahl, ansonsten nicht mehr. Wenn ich mein Eclipse auf einem anderen PC nutze funktioniert es, müssten also wahrscheinlich an einer lokalen Einstellung liegen aber finde hierzu nichts.
Wäre super wenn da jemand einen Tipp hat!


----------



## foobar (13. Jun 2008)

Ruf Eclipse mal mit eclipse -clean auf vielleicht hilft das.


----------



## Rilly (13. Jun 2008)

super Idee danke, leider funktioniert es immer noch nicht. Hab schon alles mögliche probiert, unglaublich das Ganze.


----------



## Wildcard (13. Jun 2008)

Kontrollier in den Preferences bei Key Bindings mal das Binding für Content Assist.


----------



## Rilly (13. Jun 2008)

ja habe ich schon geschaut, leider kann ich hier keine Fehler finden, hab mal die Einstellungen angehängt.


----------



## Wildcard (13. Jun 2008)

Ich sag doch, bei den Key Bindings  :wink:


----------



## Rilly (13. Jun 2008)

ui ach die meinst du, ja die passen leider auch, ist es also auch nicht. Hab glaub ich schon alle Einstellungen ausprobiert die es gibt. Das Problem ist an einem anderen PC funktioniert diese Konfiguration, echt strange.


----------



## Wildcard (13. Jun 2008)

Hast du irgendwelche Compilierfehler?
Wenn nein, versuch mal einen neuen Workspace.


----------



## Rilly (13. Jun 2008)

Nein keine Compilierfehler, alles läuft einwandfrei. Das mit dem neuen Workspace ist eine gute Idee, hab ich ausprobiert leider das selbe.
Komischerweise funktioniert ja der Autocomplete nach dem "." wieder, nur die Ctrl + Space Funktion nicht mehr.


----------



## Wildcard (13. Jun 2008)

Schau mal in die log
$WORKSPACE/.metadata/.log


----------



## Rilly (13. Jun 2008)

der Log ist leider auch keine Hilfe, hab ihn mal gelöscht und geschaut ob er was protokolliert beim Arbeiten, aber es scheint alles zu passen, keine Einträge vorhanden.
Echt frustrierend. An Eclipse selber liegt es denk ich mal auch nicht, nachdem ich eine neue Version runtergeladen hatte und ausprobiert war das Problem das selbe. Am Workspace scheint es ja auch nicht zu liegen, da beim neu angelegten Workspace das ebenfalls nicht funktioniert. 
Wahrscheinlich ist das eine Frustreaktion von Eclipse auf Vista!


----------



## Wildcard (13. Jun 2008)

Mag sein, am besten du installierst Ubuntu, dann wird alles besser  :wink: 
Aber im ernst, viel mehr fällt mir im Augenblick nicht ein.

1.versuch ein anderes Key Binding einzustellen (nur zum Testen)
2.eine andere Eclipse Version
3.eine andere Java Version (in der eclipse.ini eintragen)


----------



## Rilly (13. Jun 2008)

Danke, ja Ubuntu wäre wohl nervenschonender! *gg
Danke erstmal, ich werde mal versuchen verschiedene Einstellungen durchzutesten!


----------

